
The Old Robots - fragmede
http://www.theoldrobots.com/index2.html
======
themodelplumber
I love that someone made this! It's not mobile-friendly but I was content to
pan and zoom on my phone just to read about some robots. Fun to look at. I
remember building a "robot" of the 3-wheeled kit variety at the Pacific
Science Center in the 1990s. My kids just built some toothbrush robots at the
local library. They certainly occupy a huge and yet curiously ignored part of
human consciousness.

------
godzillabrennus
R.O.B. from Nintendo is missing.

~~~
new299
no, it's there. Not so easy to find perhaps:

[http://www.theoldrobots.com/Rob.html](http://www.theoldrobots.com/Rob.html)

------
teddyh
“Compurobot”¹ and “George”² were both obviously based on the design of
_V.I.N.CENT_ ³ from Disney’s 1979 (live action) science fiction movie _The
Black Hole_.

1\.
[http://www.theoldrobots.com/compurobot1.html](http://www.theoldrobots.com/compurobot1.html)

2\.
[http://www.theoldrobots.com/compurobot3.html](http://www.theoldrobots.com/compurobot3.html)

3\.
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078869/mediaviewer/rm366124518...](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078869/mediaviewer/rm3661245184)

~~~
berbec
I have a George sitting on a shelf. I feel like powering it up and watching
the Black Hole now.

------
soupshield
MST3K's Tom Servo bears a striking resemblance to the Quasar Klatu robot:

[http://www.theoldrobots.com/QuasarKlatu.html](http://www.theoldrobots.com/QuasarKlatu.html)

------
jcoffland
Big Trak is probably the first device I ever programmed. I've got a picture of
me as a kid in a plaid shirt squatting on the floor programming my Big Trak.
Not much has changed in 35 years.

~~~
sehugg
It's really the most elegant way to transport 4 D batteries and a 9 volt
across the living room floor.

------
dmd
I had an Omnibot 2000 as a kid, which you could program motions into and
record them onto cassette tape for reply. This taught me a great deal about
sensitive dependence on initial conditions!

------
joshu
Neat. I have an Armdroid 1000 (in blue) -
[http://www.theoldrobots.com/clone.html](http://www.theoldrobots.com/clone.html)

------
qume
My super armatron still works, and it was in a house fire at one stage covered
in smoke residue.

------
Semirhage
Oh cool! I have a StarStrider that still works, and I love it. This is a
terrific site.

------
cortesoft
Teddy Ruxpin holds an outsized place in my heart.

------
AJRF
What an absolutely wonderful little website

